# Hold on to your hats! And Oysters!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Guess whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!! Oysters are back at Gilligan's tonight!!!! We're braving the wind and the cold to party back at our home bar!! It's going to be chilly and a tad windy but that's not stopping us! Hope to see everyone out tonight! And don't forget, next week is our official Three Hour Tour, Back to Gilligan's party!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*For those that do not know, this is an advertisement for FREE Oyster Wednesday.

Occurring at "Gilligan's Tiki Hut" on property at "The Hampton Inn", Pensacola Beach, Pool Side and Gulf of Mexico view.

They start shucking about 4 pm, and do so until they run out, about 8 pm.

Make sure the awesome tenders know you are a forum member for weekly discounts.
*


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be there with a few others.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I will be there!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I'm a COMIN!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

First week Wednesday night oysters is back at Gilligan's is how I know summer has officially begun. Bout time. Jackie and I will stop by


----------

